# Bee cost--3 lb package



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

What is the going price for a 3 lb bee package? I have not bought one for a couple years. thanks


----------



## yankeedoodle (Feb 28, 2018)

Where are you located? In minnisota you can get a package from b&b honey farm for $135. they mail them as well. lotsa people are sold out though.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

They are $125 from a guy I know over in Colorado. He usually has some good Italian queens also. The local farm stores are even selling them.
You don't say whether you want a package, or if you are just wondering about price. If so. Have you thought about catching a swarm?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

TSC has Itialians and Carnolions for 179.00. per package.

I looked to see if they still had any to sell and all I could find was while supplies last.
May want to call.

Also check out *sembabees.org* look in the classified ads for packages and nucs. At one time there were a few people who went to GA and brought back packages to seel in Mi. One guy on semba has them for 122.00

I would buy a local nuc my self if you can find a seller.
Just goggled Michigan honey bee nucs for sale and several dealers thru out Michigan popped up.

. Al


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> TSC has Itialians and Carnolions for 179.00. per package.
> 
> I looked to see if they still had any to sell and all I could find was while supplies last.
> May want to call.
> ...


If you dont mind a drive all the way to Holland, Don Lam Bees have packages for $113.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I am in the wrong part of country for you but I am selling a few nucs for $150.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I may know some folks selling Northern bees. PM me if you do FB and I'll link you. There's also lots of good info about naturalization and bees to avoid mites.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Packages are 110.00 at www.BEEZNEEDZ.com. Located in NC. They still have a few left for pickup on April 18.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Here in Colorado usually $125 for 3lb box.


----------



## bowslinger (Aug 4, 2007)

I played 140 for a 3 pound package I'm picking them up its only a 90 min drive from my house


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> TSC has Itialians and Carnolions for 179.00. per package.
> 
> I looked to see if they still had any to sell and all I could find was while supplies last.
> May want to call.
> ...



Not bashing big box stores, but this is what I base buying on. 
*are the folks local. This way if there is a problem I can talk to them
*what do they do for the bee community? If they are proactive and keeping up to date, helping others and such , then I recommend them more often.


I agree, , look local and proactive


----------

